# Tarpon in Texas



## Absolut (Feb 26, 2011)

I would really like to target Tarpon this year...anyone fish for them on the Texas coast, and how do you go about it? I'm thinking that a lot of the same tactics can be used as in FL, but not exactly sure. Also not sure about when the fish show up. 

Do we get any baby tarpon in TX? Up where I'm at I don't think there are any, but how about down south?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Phiend I've been told of a few places they show up in mid-late summer around here. It's mainly a deeper water affair, off the beaches & what have you.

Hopefully some of the more seasoned Texas folk will chime in.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

galveston was once a big tarpon fishery and still sees a few.
  -rio valley , s. padre , and mansfield cut are still options for you..
and a few snook too ...  good luck  
                                     -anytide


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Tarpon fishing here on the upper coast is podded fish in 20-50ft of water. Season runs from June-Oct typically, with Sep-Oct being the best. Here is a link on another forum with a section dedicated to Tx Tarpon. 

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/forumdisplay.php?f=18


----------

